# Bulding my first Vivarium!



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm about to try my hand at building a simple wood/acrylic vivarium. I'll be posting pictures as I build and will be open to suggestions from any other more experienced builders. Thanks!


----------



## PhiGamTeacher (Dec 15, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I'm about to try my hand at building a simple wood/acrylic vivarium. I'll be posting pictures as I build and will be open to suggestions from any other more experienced builders. Thanks!


Best of luck! What are your thoughts/ideas so far? I'm assuming it is for a T? If so, what kind?


----------



## viper69 (Dec 15, 2013)

Just remember, cutting acrylic is not like cutting wood- can't wait to see pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JZC (Dec 15, 2013)

I have never cut acrylic, but I have made a viv before (I have poison dart frogs). If you have any questions, feel free to PM me. xTimX also made a viv (much better than mine) for his darts. dendroboard.com is a great resource for vivariums.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 15, 2013)

Luckily Lowe's cut my acrylic for me, but I have a scoring thingy just in case 

It's going to be a rather tall setup (2' tall x 1' deep x 1' wide) with 3 wooden sides and a wooden bottom. The front and the top will be made of two plexiglass pieces each that will slide in and out. 

I was thinking of keeping my OBT in it when it's big enough (Sass Master is only a sling atm) or maybe a nice Avic. 

I was planning on only using Minwax polycrylic spray, because I like the natural wooden look, but the furring strips are such an ugly tinted green that I may get some stain just for them haha

Also I made my first major mistake - I got nails that were too short. I nailed three sides together before they all just fell apart. Now I have to work on getting the nails out of the wood tomorrow. Sigh~

Also, I should probably invest in some sandpaper.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 15, 2013)

Thats WAAAY to big for both OBT and avic. the only T i would recommend for that big a cage is a Sulawesi Black. any other T is gonna have too much wasted space


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 15, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> Thats WAAAY to big for both OBT and avic. the only T i would recommend for that big a cage is a Sulawesi Black. any other T is gonna have too much wasted space


I just googled it and WOW that is a beautiful T! I definitely wouldn't mind building the vivarium with the intention of housing one of those in it  

Either way though, I plan on putting a few live plants and other decor so the space won't be so open, plus I was going to put between 8"-12" of substrate. I was also considering beefing it up from the original build (adding lights, a humidifyer, etc) and maybe housing a juvenile green tree python or something similiar.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 15, 2013)

If you've never kept snakes then I would tell you against the GTP. Although we all love them they are not a beignet snake for good reasons. My next snake will be one but it will also be my 4th or 5th snake and I feel ready.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 16, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> If you've never kept snakes then I would tell you against the GTP. Although we all love them they are not a beignet snake for good reasons. My next snake will be one but it will also be my 4th or 5th snake and I feel ready.


I've had snakes before..in short intervals. They were all wild caught and I couldn't get them to eat so I released them. None of them died though!


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 16, 2013)

I wouldn't super suggest a GTP then. I'm into pure breds. For example if a male Agu GTP get bred to a Jayapura GTP then to me it's a mutt. I prefer Jayapura x Jayapura for example. More pure. Actually that's what I'm getting is a Jayapura pure  but anyway start with a cheaper snake. Mess up with a GTP and you loose $300 +


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 16, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> I wouldn't super suggest a GTP then. I'm into pure breds. For example if a male Agu GTP get bred to a Jayapura GTP then to me it's a mutt. I prefer Jayapura x Jayapura for example. More pure. Actually that's what I'm getting is a Jayapura pure  but anyway start with a cheaper snake. Mess up with a GTP and you loose $300 +


Well I definitely wouldn't want that!  I'll probably start out with a rattlesnake or something crazy like that. I'll have to one up my OBT one day won't I? 

(I am absolutely joking by the way, rattlesnakes are further down my list than any tarantula)

I'll stick with my new tarantula obsession for a while before I decide to get a snake anyways  I'd probably go with some kind of hognose, or maybe a black rat snake like the one I caught once. He was a beauty!


----------



## viper69 (Dec 16, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Luckily Lowe's cut my acrylic for me, but I have a scoring thingy just in case
> 
> It's going to be a rather tall setup (2' tall x 1' deep x 1' wide) with 3 wooden sides and a wooden bottom. The front and the top will be made of two plexiglass pieces each that will slide in and out.
> 
> ...


That sounds great. I def. want PICS... Curious, what made you choose the spray version? Instead of canned version?

Sandpaper- Don't forget to get variety of grits, esp a very fine grit. You might want one of these for the wood http://www.grainger.com/product/29CK26?cm_sp=HIO-_-HIDP-_-BTM_TPSELL&cm_vc=IDPTSZ12

I'm sure you thought of this, but in case not, on the front side, don't forget to include a dam so your substrate doesn't fall out when you open the door hahahah.

Lighting- You MIGHT want to consider LED lighting.

As for a GTP, that's an advanced species (read "hold your horses and own a beginner species first" haha). You don't want your first intended captive born snake to go the path of your Avic   I would recommend a misting system over a humidifier for high humidity species like a GTP, breeders of this species use them. They are more effective.

I think the size of the tank is great for an Avic. Obviously people have them in much smaller sizes than that and they thrive. But they do live in a jungle, and I highly doubt they live in a volume the size of your design or others have. So I'd build it I think that's a generous size for a single Avic.

So, you are building a House of Cards already...oh those poor Ts moving into Shanty Town South Carolina already


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 16, 2013)

viper69 said:


> That sounds great. I def. want PICS... Curious, what made you choose the spray version? Instead of canned version?
> 
> Sandpaper- Don't forget to get variety of grits, esp a very fine grit. You might want one of these for the wood http://www.grainger.com/product/29CK26?cm_sp=HIO-_-HIDP-_-BTM_TPSELL&cm_vc=IDPTSZ12
> 
> ...


The spray version dries between coats in 30 minutes so I can get all of it done in one day. Also, the application will probably go on a lot smoother and faster.

GTP's are beautiful and would be great to have but if I ever got on I'd get an exo terra for it rather than building my own, now that I think about it. Gotta love those sliding glass doors!

 The front will be made of two 1x1 pieces of acrylic that slide in and out. The bottom will hold the substrate back whilst the top can be opened independently. This also will make it easier to change the substrate when needed, as the bottom can just be removed  

Haha Shantyville! I just want my T's to be raised humbly that is all...


----------



## vespers (Dec 16, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> the only T i would recommend for that big a cage is a Sulawesi Black. any other T is gonna have too much wasted space


Huh? Why just Cyriopagopus sp.? Lampropelma and some Poecilotheria can reach the same sizes. And its all mostly leg span, too. 

You can still keep any of those species in an enclosure of that size if you choose. Is it necessary? Certainly not.

I kept an adult pokie an 18x18x24 planted viv for about a year once, though I wouldn't advise attempting that without some experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiSid (Dec 16, 2013)

I dont think the setup is too big. Display vivs can absolutely be on the large side because its wall art, not simply a place to house your spider.  And once the OP has a mature OBT in there with 12" substrate it will be fine for normal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 17, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> The spray version dries between coats in 30 minutes so I can get all of it done in one day. Also, the application will probably go on a lot smoother and faster.
> 
> The front will be made of two 1x1 pieces of acrylic that slide in and out. The bottom will hold the substrate back whilst the top can be opened independently. This also will make it easier to change the substrate when needed, as the bottom can just be removed


1. Hm...I know with staining if you use a rag to rub it in, it gets into the wood more thoroughly. Do you know if the spray version will penetrate as well as the can version, that's where I'm coming from

2. 12" dams top and bottom..that's great ! So they will slide out on rollers, like a draw? If not, you'll have to open the door, because if you slide out a piece (not a drawer) then the sub comes out like an avalanche, which wouldn't be good for burrowing species hahah

Maybe some laser cuts??


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok so FINALLY here are some rough blueprints of how the enclosure will be built, along with some pictures of the pieces held together by masking tape.

This is a drawing of the sides constructed by plywood and the wooden stalks used as tracks for the plexi:






The color differences are a little hard to see, but the green pieces are the plexiglass. The arrows represent where they will slide into place:






The dark edge pieces, furring strips, are the other parts of the tracks that hold the plexi in place:






Here are some pictures of the wooden pieces held together with tape:














There is an extra 1/4" lip so I'll be able to carve an indention for the plexi to slide into:







I have a lot of sanding and stuff to do before I put everything together so tell me what you guys think!  Tell me any ideas you have on how I could improve the design 

---------- Post added 12-17-2013 at 11:44 PM ----------




viper69 said:


> 1. Hm...I know with staining if you use a rag to rub it in, it gets into the wood more thoroughly. Do you know if the spray version will penetrate as well as the can version, that's where I'm coming from
> 
> 2. 12" dams top and bottom..that's great ! So they will slide out on rollers, like a draw? If not, you'll have to open the door, because if you slide out a piece (not a drawer) then the sub comes out like an avalanche, which wouldn't be good for burrowing species hahah
> 
> Maybe some laser cuts??


1. Thanks for the advice! I'll remember that should I decide to use any stain  Also, the spray should work just as well as the canned version. It wont be very humid, I just don't want the wood to rot.

2. There will be two plexi sheets on both the top and bottom, that way I can open half of the front without disturbing the substrate 

And yes, I know you're all about the laser cuts haha  I just have to decide if I'm going to use vents, or drill holes into the wood. I hope someone can tell me which would seal better.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 18, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 1. Thanks for the advice! I'll remember that should I decide to use any stain  Also, the spray should work just as well as the canned version. It wont be very humid, I just don't want the wood to rot.
> 
> 2. There will be two plexi sheets on both the top and bottom, that way I can open half of the front without disturbing the substrate
> ...


Interesting...So the front isn't a door? But something that will slide up an out? I'm a little confused haha. I think a door is better than a sliding sheet of plexi, esp with faster animals for a lot of reasons.

The wood looks nice!! I like the size. Wood always makes me nervous when it comes to humidity. You know, you could always put laminate/formica on top of the wood.

If it was me, I'd drill holes. It's a cleaner look. They should seal.


It's Laser Park or Shanty Town


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 18, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Interesting...So the front isn't a door? But something that will slide up an out? I'm a little confused haha. I think a door is better than a sliding sheet of plexi, esp with faster animals for a lot of reasons.
> 
> The wood looks nice!! I like the size. Wood always makes me nervous when it comes to humidity. You know, you could always put laminate/formica on top of the wood.
> 
> ...


Nope no doors! The top will also have the sliding pieces so I will be able to open them as much or as little as I need to  Plus, if the T tries bolting, it will be safer than trying to slam a door shut and possibly smooshing him on instinct.

By laminate you mean like epoxy? Very expensive haha. I don't know if my local Lowe's had any either. Worst case scenario, I will find out how long this stuff lasts and either give it a thumbs up or a thumbs down for my next project.

Then holes it is!

Shanty town is where all of the parties happen though


----------



## viper69 (Dec 18, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Nope no doors! The top will also have the sliding pieces so I will be able to open them as much or as little as I need to  Plus, if the T tries bolting, it will be safer than trying to slam a door shut and possibly smooshing him on instinct.
> 
> By laminate you mean like epoxy? Very expensive haha. I don't know if my local Lowe's had any either. Worst case scenario, I will find out how long this stuff lasts and either give it a thumbs up or a thumbs down for my next project.
> 
> ...



Ooo you are up???  No, google Formica...you'll see. You "glue" it down on top of wood. Though I THINK some are self adhesive too.


yeah, that's what I think about a door..slamming shut. I'm just not sure if sliding up/down is better. If you slide up the top panel, but only part way, how will it stay up??

In Shanty Town the walls fell down, and not from parties   hahahhahh


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 18, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Ooo you are up???  No, google Formica...you'll see. You "glue" it down on top of wood. Though I THINK some are self adhesive too.
> 
> 
> yeah, that's what I think about a door..slamming shut. I'm just not sure if sliding up/down is better. If you slide up the top panel, but only part way, how will it stay up??
> ...


That sounds interesting I'll have to check it out.

If i only need to open a small crack, then I'll most likely just use the top piece, which won't be affected by gravity  now though I think I should add some handles to the sliding pieces...

I can see the town slogan now: "Shanty Town! Where parties aren't the only thing that go down!"


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 18, 2013)

You should consider downloading SketchUp for your blueprinting and/or diagramming (freeware).  Modeling in 3D is really the only way to go--being able to pan around the enclosure, create measurement notations, and account for material width in an easy way makes fabricating an enclosure so much easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 18, 2013)

Disquiet said:


> You should consider downloading SketchUp for your blueprinting and/or diagramming (freeware).  Modeling in 3D is really the only way to go--being able to pan around the enclosure, create measurement notations, and account for material width in an easy way makes fabricating an enclosure so much easier.


I just got done downloading it, now I just have to figure out how to use the darn thing! x)


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 18, 2013)

It takes a little getting used to, especially the click to start/click to stop mechanism (instead of dragging).  

I start by making the base (square tool, click, pull, values separated by a comma, enter) and push/pulling it into the y-axis (push/pull tool, click the surface, pull, enter material thickness, enter).  Select the entire "piece" to create a component--you don't have to include this step, but I recommend it.  Otherwise it'll be too easy to accidentally push/pull or skew as you work on the rest of the diagram.  Then I go around the edge and create markers for the sides, e.g. if the material is 3/4" thick, I go around and mark 3/4" in from each corner.  Then I "square tool" from component edge to the marker (auto-precision FTW!), and push/pull to create each side piece (click the surface, pull, enter height, enter).

I really cannot stress enough the click, pull, enter value trick.  You will love it.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 18, 2013)

Disquiet said:


> It takes a little getting used to, especially the click to start/click to stop mechanism (instead of dragging).
> 
> I start by making the base (square tool, click, pull, values separated by a comma, enter) and push/pulling it into the y-axis (push/pull tool, click the surface, pull, enter material thickness, enter).  Select the entire "piece" to create a component--you don't have to include this step, but I recommend it.  Otherwise it'll be too easy to accidentally push/pull or skew as you work on the rest of the diagram.  Then I go around the edge and create markers for the sides, e.g. if the material is 3/4" thick, I go around and mark 3/4" in from each corner.  Then I "square tool" from component edge to the marker (auto-precision FTW!), and push/pull to create each side piece (click the surface, pull, enter height, enter).
> 
> I really cannot stress enough the click, pull, enter value trick.  You will love it.


The enter value part is what I was trying to figure out  I'll play around with it when I have some time later. I have this cool Architecture program thing too, I just have to find the disk lol idk how well it will work with small builds, theoretically it should work...


----------



## viper69 (Dec 18, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> That sounds interesting I'll have to check it out.
> 
> If i only need to open a small crack, then I'll most likely just use the top piece, which won't be affected by gravity  now though I think I should add some handles to the sliding pieces...
> 
> I can see the town slogan now: "Shanty Town! Where parties aren't the only thing that go down!"


HAHAHAAHAH, you are hilarious  If I understand the top piece slides towards you. Hmm. I think having 2 open points is super useful. A top, and a front door, not just the front or top. Either way you want access from either



Disquiet said:


> You should consider downloading SketchUp for your blueprinting and/or diagramming (freeware).  Modeling in 3D is really the only way to go--being able to pan around the enclosure, create measurement notations, and account for material width in an easy way makes fabricating an enclosure so much easier.


That's some really cool software!! Though I have to ask, how is it the only way to go??? It just adds more work and time for a project of this nature. I can draw out plans way faster than using a piece of software, not including the time spent learning how to use it, potentially asking questions and waiting for answers. I pan around in my mind hahah. Paper and Pen, it never crashes.  Seeing as you have used this software, how does it allow you to account for material width any better than drawing it out, 5mm is the same on a computer or on paper?


----------



## jhoagland (Dec 20, 2013)

Looking and sounding great! Viper sent me to the dendroboards and I like an idiot have joined so I can really follow the builds there. It is like Alice in Wonderland there. One build is at a hundred and seven pages now. Fifteen foot by five foot by three foot tall...Yeah, makes me feel like a piker now. Any way, good on you and for you. Rock on fellow Carolinian!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 20, 2013)

jhoagland said:


> Looking and sounding great! Viper sent me to the dendroboards and I like an idiot have joined so I can really follow the builds there. It is like Alice in Wonderland there. One build is at a hundred and seven pages now. Fifteen foot by five foot by three foot tall...Yeah, makes me feel like a piker now. Any way, good on you and for you. Rock on fellow Carolinian!


Please give the link to that one!


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 20, 2013)

viper69 said:


> That's some really cool software!! Though I have to ask, how is it the only way to go??? It just adds more work and time for a project of this nature. I can draw out plans way faster than using a piece of software, not including the time spent learning how to use it, potentially asking questions and waiting for answers. I pan around in my mind hahah. Paper and Pen, it never crashes.  Seeing as you have used this software, how does it allow you to account for material width any better than drawing it out, 5mm is the same on a computer or on paper?


Well for me, since this was my first time ever building a tank from scratch, a program that would allow me to model the enclosure as a whole to my desired dimensions and then calculate component dimensions _for_ me was really helpful.  Now that I have some experience, I may not rely on it as heavily.  I did find that it helped me troubleshoot the final construction, ventilation, and such before cutting my materials--again, part of the learning process and now I may not need that.  I also appreciated having a single 3D diagram that was super precise and to scale.  And as for the time and effort involved in learning the software, I found the tutorials on the website to be perfectly sufficient--plus it's pretty darn intuitive anyway and you only have to learn how to use it once.  I _personally_ enjoy the whole process of building an enclosure, it's not just about the finished product, so the extra time and effort involved in using the program is irrelevant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jhoagland (Dec 21, 2013)

Here is the link to that freaking monster build you asked for:http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/43615-large-vivarium-construction.html
Do look at the link where the tank used to be a salt water reef. Simply astounding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for that. The reef setup he had, man, several, several thousands of dollars in equipment alone. MUST BE NICE! It's beautiful. The freshwater build he's keeping species from all over the world in the same setup. It's pretty for sure!!


Every time I look at that site my mouth waters with what they create, from the USA posts to the European posts, it's really amazing. That forum, naturally, is so in depth on the plants, substrate, microfauna etc, everything for a miniature rain forest in a tank. I particularly like that the dendroboard is often pic heavy. It makes understanding builds much easier, like that guy on here doing that large one.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that link, I'm wading through all 100+ pages right now--good stuff!

_Edit:  After reading further, I do have to say that I disagree with many of Energy's methods, namely, some grave mistakes were made on his part in regards to properly protecting the creatures in the viv from themselves (the discus and the anoles come to mind).  His argument that those deaths were merely the result of animals "living and dying by their own decisions" is _completely_ absurd IMO.  Responsible keepers of any captive animals quickly come to understand that a balance must be struck between allowing the animal to "live its life" and protecting the animal from its own poor decisions.  To me, this is very similar to people insisting on putting dangerous things in a tarantula enclosure because "they would encounter it in the wild anyway."_


----------



## jhoagland (Dec 23, 2013)

I was not focusing on his animal husbandry when reading the thread. You have some good points and I think in a tank that large you will have losses no matter what. I've been keeping fish for 25 plus years and still have losses from time to time with fish that just decide they don't like each other anymore. I'm keeping tetras and gouramis. Not really known for aggressive behavior in the fish world. Not like oscars or other cichlids. I'm looking at every single thing I can before I start my humble first attempt at an enclosure. I know that scorps will not always be out to put on a show so, I hope that the enclosure will be pleasant to look at for us as well as any guest that comes over.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 23, 2013)

jhoagland said:


> I was not focusing on his animal husbandry when reading the thread. You have some good points and I think in a tank that large you will have losses no matter what. I've been keeping fish for 25 plus years and still have losses from time to time with fish that just decide they don't like each other anymore. I'm keeping tetras and gouramis. Not really known for aggressive behavior in the fish world. Not like oscars or other cichlids. I'm looking at every single thing I can before I start my humble first attempt at an enclosure. I know that scorps will not always be out to put on a show so, I hope that the enclosure will be pleasant to look at for us as well as any guest that comes over.


I totally agree, some losses are inevitable in a multi-species tank that large.  I think effort needs to be put into preventing preventable deaths, though.  I mean, he lost all his anoles to the fans in the enclosure and basically said it was their own fault for running into them--I can't really see the logic there.  I definitely plan to use some of the other methods described--the guy obviously knows a ton about large tank set-up--just with my own husbandry practices instead.  That thread, and DendroBoards (which I joined), are both great resources!


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 28, 2013)

Any updates on this build?


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 28, 2013)

Disquiet said:


> Any updates on this build?


Not yet heheh. I got a dremel for Christmas (WooHoo!) But it doesn't come with batteries x) I still have sanding to do and I'm actually considering changing the design a bit so that there are more sides made of plexi and it will be more visually appealing. In the mean time, though, I'll go ahead and post a pic of Sass Master the OBT's enclosure after today's redecorating 

---------- Post added 12-28-2013 at 10:25 PM ----------

Here you go  

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?257834-New-OBT-Enclosure/page2


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 28, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?257834-New-OBT-Enclosure/page2


I've seen that, I was talking about your DIY project


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 28, 2013)

Disquiet said:


> I've seen that, I was talking about your DIY project


I know, I was hoping to distract you whilst I procrastinate! XD


----------



## viper69 (Dec 28, 2013)

Procrastination..another hallmark of Shanty Town!!


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 28, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Procrastination..another hallmark of Shanty Town!!


Hmmm....I _*mite*_ have it finished eventually, if you know what I mean


----------



## viper69 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hahaha smarty!!! I mite know indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok! So I've decided to change the design a bit, so it is now a much more visually appealing terrestrial enclosure rather than an aboreal enclosure. I've also figured out how to use SketchUp and made a nice 3D visual. 

Question for Disquiet: is there a way to take a screen shot so that I can share my diagram on the thread?


----------



## viper69 (Jan 2, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Ok! So I've decided to change the design a bit, so it is now a much more visually appealing terrestrial enclosure rather than an aboreal enclosure. I've also figured out how to use SketchUp and made a nice 3D visual.
> 
> Question for Disquiet: is there a way to take a screen shot so that I can share my diagram on the thread?


If you have Windows 7 you can use Windows Snipping Tool.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 2, 2014)

viper69 said:


> If you have Windows 7 you can use Windows Snipping Tool.


Nope I'm stuck with W8 :/


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jan 2, 2014)

ah windows 8. they took a decent os, and mucked it all up. I might be alone here but I highly dislike windows 8. i believe sketchup has a screenshot correct? if not just grab your phone and ghetto screenshot. Good luck!

Also i have a dremel ad i love it! what dremel do you have?


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 2, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> ah windows 8. they took a decent os, and mucked it all up. I might be alone here but I highly dislike windows 8. i believe sketchup has a screenshot correct? if not just grab your phone and ghetto screenshot. Good luck!
> 
> Also i have a dremel ad i love it! what dremel do you have?


Oh how I hate ghetto pictures Lol I have 6.OS


----------



## viper69 (Jan 2, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Nope I'm stuck with W8 :/


Why haven't you googled screenshot and windows 8 ???? I already know how to do it and I don't even have Windows 8, EMPOWER yourself, EMBRACE the GOOGLE !


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 2, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Why haven't you googled screenshot and windows 8 ???? I already know how to do it and I don't even have Windows 8, EMPOWER yourself, EMBRACE the GOOGLE !


I don't want to embrace the google!!!!!!! I'm an independant woman!


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 2, 2014)

*So anyway here are the screenshots*

:giggle:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 2, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I don't want to embrace the google!!!!!!! I'm an independant woman!


Ah, but asking someone here how to do a screenshot in Win8 is independent, shame on you Mayor of Shanty Town! :biggrin:  I didn't know how, and I looked up on google, that's independence ;P.


That looks really neat. It looks like an end table for a couch, that would be cool for a display. as long as it's not on some cold, drafty floor.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 2, 2014)

viper69 said:


> That looks really neat. It looks like an end table for a couch, that would be cool for a display. as long as it's not on some cold, drafty floor.


It wouldn't have space for very many coaters, being only about 10" or 11" :laugh:

The top just comes on and off without latching, but I expect it too be to heavy for a T to lift. The real challenge will be deciding what will inhabit it. Maybe a Rosea RCF. I never actully realized how pretty and pink they are until I saw my friend's  or maybe my N. Chromatus when he's a big boy or girl


----------



## viper69 (Jan 2, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> It wouldn't have space for very many coaters, being only about 10" or 11" :laugh:
> 
> The top just comes on and off without latching, but I expect it too be to heavy for a T to lift. The real challenge will be deciding what will inhabit it. Maybe a Rosea RCF. I never actully realized how pretty and pink they are until I saw my friend's  or maybe my N. Chromatus when he's a big boy or girl


That design is set up for an arboreal species, as opposed to being long.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 2, 2014)

viper69 said:


> That design is set up for an arboreal species, as opposed to being long.


What do you mean? After adding substrate it will only be 6 or 7 inches high and about 9"x9" of floor space


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 2, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> It wouldn't have space for very many coasters, being only about 10" or 11"


Not to mention the fact that placing stuff on the top repeatedly would be extremely stressful for whatever's inside.

_Edit:  You obviously figured it out, but for anyone else who hates Google, using the Print Screen button on your keyboard + pasting the image into Paint works like a dream._

_Edit II:  How do your sliding glass doors work with the edging around the top?  I imagine they are set inside the molding?_


----------



## viper69 (Jan 2, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> What do you mean? After adding substrate it will only be 6 or 7 inches high and about 9"x9" of floor space


Oh I didn't see any dimensions. That's true, I had forgotten about the sub. You know if you had only used to that spiffy program to label things, I would have realized this. Clearly an oversight on your part HAHAHAHHA


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 2, 2014)

Disquiet said:


> _Edit II:  How do your sliding glass doors work with the edging around the top?  I imagine they are set inside the molding?_


The top just lifts off (a potential problem if I were going to put an aboreal inside) like a lid. The sliding panals can't come off unless the lid is also off, they're more of an extra to make cleaning easier 

---------- Post added 01-02-2014 at 07:28 PM ----------




viper69 said:


> Oh I didn't see any dimensions. That's true, I had forgotten about the sub. You know if you had only used to that spiffy program to label things, I would have realized this. Clearly an oversight on your part HAHAHAHHA


Well I didn't feel like it! As mayor of Shanty Town, I have the right to do whatever the heck I want and to NOT do whatever the heck I don't.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 2, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> The top just lifts off (a potential problem if I were going to put an aboreal inside) like a lid. The sliding panals can't come off unless the lid is also off, they're more of an extra to make cleaning easier


How does it make cleaning easier if you still have to remove the top?  Which, BTW, could be a problem with a terrestrial also.  Looks good so far though, glad you are finding SketchUp useful


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 2, 2014)

Disquiet said:


> How does it make cleaning easier if you still have to remove the top?  Which, BTW, could be a problem with a terrestrial also.  Looks good so far though, glad you are finding SketchUp useful


Not spot cleaning, but COMPLETE cleaning would be easier. The panals slide into grooves along all sides, including the bottom. When removed, there won't be a lip for the substrate to get stuck on. It will make changing to substrate easier. The problem the lid would pose with an aboreal would have to do with disturbing the webbing. Other than the possibility of one bolting out, what other problems would the lid pose for a terrestrial?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jan 2, 2014)

Could always get an amblypygid though. Oh amblypygi, how beautiful art thou... Oh Nate get over your self lol. Serious though you could check out some other Arachnids or maybe a smallish gecko.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 2, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Could always get an amblypygid though. Oh amblypygi, how beautiful art thou... Oh Nate get over your self lol. Serious though you could check out some other Arachnids or maybe a smallish gecko.


I saw one of those in John3800's feeding videos. They. Are. AWESOME. I'm not much for scorpions, but the tailless whipper-snappers are VERY cool. That is a very good suggestion. I can picture it already....

As for the gecko, I prefer glass enclosures for reptiles


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jan 2, 2014)

Well as I'm in the market for a few amblypygids at the moment, I'll let you know when I get mine, so that I may brag... Just kidding I'll just alert you so that you may see the photos. Scorpions are actually pretty great. Uropygi's are nice as well.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 2, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Well as I'm in the market for a few amblypygids at the moment, I'll let you know when I get mine, so that I may brag... Just kidding I'll just alert you so that you may see the photos. Scorpions are actually pretty great. Uropygi's are nice as well.


Cool thanks  if I get one I'll probably get that book someone mentioned on here "Breeding the World's Largest Arachnid" or something. It seems that it would have more reliable info than I can find online


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 2, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Not spot cleaning, but COMPLETE cleaning would be easier.


IMO spot cleaning/feeding/watering is what needs to be made easier, deep cleaning can be as much of a pain as you want it to be--the tarantula isn't in there, after all.  You are going to be opening the whole cage every time you need to do _anything_ minor--maybe consider a feeding/watering/hemostat port of some sort?  You could even incorporate a coaster into the hatch and disguise it completely if you went the living room/end table display route 



CitizenNumber9 said:


> Other than the possibility of one bolting out, what other problems would the lid pose for a terrestrial?


That's all I was thinking, but it's significant enough for me to always plan my lids/doors such that I only open a portion.

Food for thought


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 2, 2014)

Disquiet said:


> IMO spot cleaning/feeding/watering is what needs to be made easier, deep cleaning can be as much of a pain as you want it to be--the tarantula isn't in there, after all.  You are going to be opening the whole cage every time you need to do _anything_ minor--maybe consider a feeding/watering/hemostat port of some sort?  You could even incorporate a coaster into the hatch and disguise it completely if you went the living room/end table display route
> 
> 
> That's all I was thinking, but it's significant enough for me to always plan my lids/doors such that I only open a portion.
> ...


I was playing with the idea of putting a hinge on the middle and splitting the lid in half. I'll make a thingy on SketchUp to show you guys and you can tell me what you think! This way only half of the lid will open at a time


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jan 2, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Cool thanks  if I get one I'll probably get that book someone mentioned on here "Breeding the World's Largest Arachnid" or something. It seems that it would have more reliable info than I can find online


 Ah get that book. E&A would be proud. incase your unaware fellow member here on AB, E&A (Elytra & Antenna), wrote that book. you wont be disappointed. And incase your interested, the amblypygid he was breeding was Acanthrophrynus Coronatus if i recall. Also that book doesnt have too much on care if i remember. BUT he does have a FANTASTIC book on care by a different title.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 2, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Ah get that book. E&A would be proud. incase your unaware fellow member here on AB, E&A (Elytra & Antenna), wrote that book. you wont be disappointed. And incase your interested, the amblypygid he was breeding was Acanthrophrynus Coronatus if i recall. Also that book doesnt have too much on care if i remember. BUT he does have a FANTASTIC book on care by a different title.


Then I'll get whichever E&A wrote for care then :laugh:


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jan 2, 2014)

I hate to be that guy but have you ever seen harry potter? in one of the movies they used an amblypygid. The enclosure I have set up for mine is very lovely. Im sort of setting it up as a display animal. or at least when its night time


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 2, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> I hate to be that guy but have you ever seen harry potter? in one of the movies they used an amblypygid. The enclosure I have set up for mine is very lovely. Im sort of setting it up as a display animal. or at least when its night time


Now that I think about it, wasn't it one of the creatures used to help a student breathe under water in the _Goblet of Fire_?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jan 2, 2014)

nope. it was when the weirdo with the eye problem was teaching them the forbidden magic. lol i forget his name.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 2, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> nope. it was when the weirdo with the eye problem was teaching them the forbidden magic. lol i forget his name.


Ahahah I know who you're talking about  the one who ended up being a FAKE!


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah. that guy was a weirdo

Reactions: Like 1


----------

